# افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى ملحنها



## bisho102 (19 مايو 2007)

*افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى ملح*

اتفضلو الترنيمة  ومستنى ردودكو 
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=DB21RW51

ولو عجبتكو وعايزين ترانيم من تلحينة على المنتدى 
ممنوع وضع ايميلات ​


----------



## †السريانيه† (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

شكرا على الترنيمه جاري التحميل 
الرب يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

*ميرسى يا بيشو على الترنيمة ... جميلة
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## eriny.f (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

ازيك يا جينا والسريانية


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

*ازيك انتى يا ايرينى اهلا بيكى 
ياريت تصلى من اجلى كتيير ​*


----------



## kmmmoo (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

شكرا على الترنيمه


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*



eriny.f قال:


> ازيك يا جينا والسريانية



اهلا بيكي ياحببتي احنا كويسين  نشكر رب المجد يسوع
انتي ازيك​


----------



## shadyos (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

شكرا يا حبيبي بس لو فيها تعب تجيب لنا رابط تاني غير الميجا اب لود


----------



## mario_in_jesus (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

ترنيمة جميلة اوي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Emad-ch (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

thanks for the best hymn


----------



## Emad-ch (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

بس اه هو الموقع الى اختار الترنيمة دى  تكون افضل ترنيمة او المنتدى


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

*الترنيمة تحفة جداااا..انا بسمعها كتيير جدا
وبعد اذن اخونا bisho102 انا رفعتها تانى
فى الرابط ده
http://www.4shared.com/file/16743591/a4bec773/____.html
وياريت يابشوى لو عندك ترانيم تانية للمرنم سامح عبيد ترفعها على المنتدى عشان الكل يستفيد وبلاش موضوع الايميل ده
صلوا من اجل امتحاناتى​*


----------



## zambrota (29 مايو 2007)

*حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

ترنيمة " ياريت سنينى " للمرنمة الرائعة مريم بطرس 
ترنيمة فوق الممتازة بس صوتها ضعيف شوية لأنى مش عارف أحطها على الجهاز

وهذا هو الرابط  

http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=N3N6JOAI


----------



## bisho102 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

الترنيمة حلوة اوى بس انا عندى الترنيمة الاصلية الى ملحنها الفنان سامح عبيد  انا حططها على المنتدى  وهى احسن ترنيمة عام 2007 وطبعا هو الى ملحت الاتنين
والى عايز ترانيمه [ [/email]
*ممنوع وضع الايميل فى اى مشاركه .. ذلك مخالف للقوانين*


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

*حلوة اوى الترنيمة.. والصوت كمان كويس اوى مش وحش ولا حاجة
ميرسى ليك جدا zambrota وياريت لو عندك باقى الشريط يبقى كرم كبير منك
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## savior_1 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

هاي ياجماعه انا لسه عضو جديد شون اخزن الترنيمه من موقعmega upload ما اعرف شون ممكن تعلموني بليز رسلو رساله على الملف الشخسي بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## zambrota (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

لما تدخل ميجا ابلود حتلاقيه بيقولك نزل *شريط القوائم *نزله على جهازك وبعدين ادخل على الرابط من هنا حيقولك اكتب "* ثلاث حروف هو كاتبهم "* اكتبهم فى *المربع الفارغ *ودوس* داونلود *حيقولك انتظر 45ثانية وبعدها يكتبلك *انقر للتحميل *فانت تنقر فتتحمل عندك *وربنا يدينا ويديلك طول العمر*


----------



## bisho102 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

فين الردود


----------



## savior_1 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

ارجوكم علموني شون احمل الترنيمه من ميكاابلود العمليه شون


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*



> ارجوكم علموني شون احمل الترنيمه من ميكاابلود العمليه شون


savior_1   لازم تحمل تول بار الموقع عشان تقدر تحمل من عليه اى حاجة بعد كده
يعنى لما تفتح الموقع هاتلاقى فى اخره الكلمة دى





وعلى فكرة مابياخدش وقت فى التحميل 
وبعد ماتحمل التول بار وتسطبه ترجع تفتح الرابط بتاع الترنيمة هايظهرلك 3 حروف تكتبهم  فى المربع
وهايقولك تنتظر 45 ثانية وبعدين click here to download وهاتتحمل معاك على طول
ملحوظة: التول بار لايعمل مع اى متصفح غير internet explorer
وده الرابط بتاع ترنيمة (ياريت سنينى يرجعوا) على موقع 4shared مابيحتاج لتول بار
http://www.4shared.com/file/16743591/a4bec773/____.html
اتمنى اكون افدتك
صلى من اجلى


----------



## ninweta85 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

ربنا يباركك انا هصليلك لان انا كمان مكنتش اعرف اشفل الرابط دة شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

ميرسى  على الترنيمة ... جميلة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## dodooo07 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

thanx for u


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

حلوه  اوى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

جميله موت
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bnt elra3y (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*

ميرسي على الترنيمة ربنا يباركك


----------



## bisho102 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

جميلة


----------



## مايكل ميشو (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

merci.................................sandra


----------



## seaofsins (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا بشكرك عليها جدا بردوا


----------



## meloonmax (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

شكرا


----------



## copticdoc (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

لو فيها تقل ممكن على موقع تانى عشان بقالى 4 ساعات و مش بيرضى يكمل و مرسى على تعبك


----------



## mk1611 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## dodoman (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

مشكوررررررر اخي ربنا يباركك


----------



## SAMMY_SOMA (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

الترنيمة جميلة اوي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bisho102 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

ترنيمة تحفة


----------



## rammrommm (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو*

الف الف الف شكر يا جميل
وجارى التحميل


----------



## emanoeel (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت والحان سامح*

* أفضل ترانيم عام 2007 الرسمية و هى ترنيمة

ياريت سنينى يرجعوا بصوت والحان سامح عبيد
 وهى الترنيمة الحاصلة رسميا على أفضل ترانيم عام 2007








النسخه النهائية الأصلية من الترنيمة 

لن اقول أى وصف قبل أن تشاهدوها كاملة

التحميل من الرابط التالى ... أضغط على الداونلود بالأسفل





نرحب بكافة التعليقات و الاستفسارات و النقد أيضا 

إهداء من شبكة المجدلية القبطية

اتركمم مع التنزيل الأن*​


----------



## الوداعة (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت وال*

:yaka::yaka:​شكرآ أوى على الأصدار ده وشكرررررررررررآ على تعب محبتكم وجارى التحميل:yaka::yaka:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت وال*

ميرسى يا عمانوئيل 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت وال*

ميررررررررررسى يا عمانوئيل و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## mikoo (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت وال*

thanks


----------



## K I R O (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت وال*

*Merci 3ala t3bak
bas mmken terfa3 el trnema MP3*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت وال*

ترنيمه تحفه


----------



## سميرفكرى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت والحان سامح*

انا بحمل الكليب وعارف انه جميل ربنا يوفقكم وتشبعونا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت والحان سامح*


ميرسى جدااااااااا


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## سميرفكرى (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت والحان سامح*

ممنون ليكم


----------



## jacoup.42 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

نشكركم   ويسوع المسيح  معكم


----------



## gooman (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

شكرااااااااااااا ليك بجد جميلة اوي


----------



## fns (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى ملحنها*

ترنيمة جميلة قوى


----------



## kmmmoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى ملحنها*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## bent_elmalak (22 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا*

سلام ونعمة
انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة  ياريت سنينى يرجعوا للمرنيم سامح عبيد ياريت لو حد عندة يبعت اللينك
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ارووجة (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا*

الترنيمة  هوون عيني وربنا معاكي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20805


----------



## alromansia (12 يوليو 2008)

thanks


----------



## emy (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى ملحنها*

*شكرا جارى التحميل*​


----------



## mark (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى ملحنها*

شكرا ليك الترنيمة تحفة ورائعة ربنا يعوضك ....


----------



## yoyo2 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى*



†السريانيه† قال:


> شكرا على الترنيمه جاري التحميل
> الرب يبارك تعبك ​


vfbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## yoyo2 (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## boshra_samy (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: افضل ترنيمة لعام 2007 اسمها ياريت سنينى  يرجعو للمرنم سامح عبيد وكمان هو الى ملحنها*

هى فيت الترنيمة


----------



## yoyo2 (22 يوليو 2008)

gfddsaffda


----------



## peter 2008 (22 يوليو 2008)

thanks and god please you


----------



## basnt63 (22 يوليو 2008)

انا مسعتش حاجة اوشفت حاجة علشان اقول راليى


----------



## صموئيل صلاح (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*أغـيـثــــونـــــــــــــــا*

:smil8:

أغيثونـــــــــــــا

25/09/2008 



وصلتنا الرسالة التالية 


وننشرها كما هى












أغيثونا
أنقذوا الشاب المسيحى / وائل صفوت وهيب قاطن بفرية القيس- مركز بنى مزار- محافظة المنيا – مصر متواجد الأن بمركز شرطة بنى مزار محاولة من رجال الشرطة وبعض المتعصبين أسلمته بعد أن أختطفوه من عمله بشرم الشيخ تحت تهديد السلاح – ويحاول أهله ورجال القرية استرجاعه ولكن دون جدوى حيث انهال عليهم رجال الشرطة بالسب واللعن لتفريقهم مدعين أنه قد عرف الدين الحق والطريق الصحيح – وليس من منقذ – ومن المتوقع حدوث فتنة طائفية فى المركز بالكامل - أنقذونا بإسم المسيح من هؤلاء الذئاب الخاطفة.
الشاب المسيحى / وائل صفوت وهيب والذى يحاولون أسلمته الأن موجود بمركز شرطة بنى مزار- محافظة المنيا – مصر وينتظر يد المساعدة ممن يستطيع أو لديه القدرة على إنقاذه من يد هؤلاء الذئاب الخاطفة.


----------



## magdy256 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

حلوى اوى


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

*شكرا  على  الترنيمة​*


----------



## peter_rock55 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

ممكن الرقم السرى للفولدر بتاع حكايا البطل


----------



## elven (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياً ترنيمة ياريت سنينى للمرنمة مريم بطرس من شريطها الجديدجداً أقبل الأيادى*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى على الترنيمة بجد روعة


----------



## mina alfy (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على الترنيمة


----------

